# Surging speedometer at stop



## stanski1 (May 20, 2014)

Read this...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion-forum/1655-possible-electrical-problem.html


----------



## dsg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks.


----------

